# PE power April 2016



## MM2 (Apr 17, 2016)

I took the test 2 days ago here in MN and I can't stop thinking about it..any body else with me&gt;


----------



## CVElec (Apr 18, 2016)

Probably if you post on the Power sub-forum you'll get more replies. Anyway, I took the Electronics exam and as everybody else I think it'll be hard to stop thinking about this until we get results


----------



## P-E (Apr 18, 2016)

MM2 said:


> I took the test 2 days ago here in MN and I can't stop thinking about it..any body else with me&gt;


Been many years now.  It never goes away.  Sorry.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2016)

If this is for the Power exam, it's in the wrong forum.  This sub-forum is for the electronics exam.  Moving this accordingly.


----------

